# Looking for detailed diagram of cow/pig



## inchrisin (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm looking all over the internet for a diagram of a cow and a pig to break down the cuts of meat and where they come from.  I'm also looking for useful information on cooking applications for each of the cuts of meat.  I can't seem to find an all-in-one pic/website.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2011)

The easiest way to do it is to google pork diagram or beef diagram and click on images to choose the one you want.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

inchrisin said:


> I'm looking all over the internet for a diagram of a cow and a pig to break down the cuts of meat and where they come from. I'm also looking for useful information on cooking applications for each of the cuts of meat. I can't seem to find an all-in-one pic/website.


 
To find recipes, just search for the cut and add "recipes" to it. Like "Beef Chuck recipes".

When you find the recipe names, come back to DC and look in the appropriate areas of the forums for bunches of recipes from the members here.


Beef
Pork
Veal
Lamb
Wild Game
Chicken, Turkey & other Fowl
Fish & Seafood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't help you. I burned all the pictures of my exwives.


----------

